# Supernova



## TCO-15 (Jul 4, 2009)

Was looking at novas and supernovas at gander mtn and the supernova is more expensive but I plan on having the gun for many years and could afford either. So I was just wondering if the supernova was better for anyone or good things about either of the guns.
:-? Thanks


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome shotguns for cold weather. it all depends on what you plan on hunting with it. fair warning on the supernova, 3.5" shells will beat the hell out of you. i have the super and absolutely love it. use graphite powder for lube if you hunt cold weather.


----------

